# Hare Hare Halloween



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

To lift spirits I washed and blow dried seven rescues to make my seasonal greeting. There are three AMA rescues starring, Birdie, Sol and Rosebud. Please enjoy the spirit of rescue. Cleanliness is next to dogliness. 

love Bronwyne


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Does anyone else having a problem watching this video ? It says : "This video contains content from EMI who has blocked it in your Country on copyright grounds".


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's just a wonderful video, Bron. I'm beyond happy for Sol.

And I had to laugh at cleanliness is next to dogliness!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

MalteseJane said:


> Does anyone else having a problem watching this video ? It says : "This video contains content from EMI who has blocked it in your Country on copyright grounds".


Janine - if you click on the second picture at the bottom of the screen, the video will start.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda - it's blocked for me too. There is no second picture. It's because of the music copyright issue. That's why I use Vimeo instead of YouTube. Dying to see it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It's blocked for me as well.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

me, too. :-(


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't view it either...says blocked.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I was able to see it by clicking on the second picture. What a beautiful video.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

The video you all are seeing is a lovely video (as all of Bron's are!), but it's not the one she started this thread about. That video I believe is a Halloween video entitled Hare Hare Halloween but it is blocked.

Bron, can you repost the video to Vimeo? I'm dying to see it!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

The hare Halloween video was blocked for me as well but I clicked on one of the pictures and saw the one of Sol-the rescued "blind" maltese! Warmed my heart and gave me chills! Great videos Bron! Thank you for all you do for these babies! I love watching your videos.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Can't load it at all


----------

